# ABT tacos!



## Sowsage (Aug 12, 2020)

Well I got home late from work last night. I always hate beeing late on taco Tuesday's but I had a job to get done and thats how it goes sometimes. Anyway, Ivy cooked some chorizo for her and the boys to have tacos and there was a small amount left so i had to come up with something else to stuff my tacos full of. I open the fridge and the first thing I saw was a bag of leftover ABTs from the weekend. Bingo! We have a toco filling! So I heated them up in the cast iron that had the leftover chorizo in it and built my tacos.

Chorizo,ABT,onion,cilantro,queso fresco,pinapple,and green chalula sauce.












Man were they good! This might be something to play with. Maybe a more taco inspired ABT made specifically to use in a taco. All I know is my belly was full and my taste buds were satisfied!
Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 12, 2020)

Sowsage
 hmmmmm.....Now that looks good. And now you got my wheels spinning.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 12, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Sowsage
> hmmmmm.....Now that looks good. And now you got my wheels spinning.


It's had mine spinning all morning. These were awesome and I know with a few changes they could be spectacular!


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 12, 2020)

Dang Travis. Way to pull together a super tasty meal on the fly. I'd nail it!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 12, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Dang Travis. Way to pull together a super tasty meal on the fly. I'd nail it!


Thanks Jake!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 12, 2020)

Travis, ya killing me with those scrumptious looking tacos.... 
Man do those look yummy!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 12, 2020)

ABT Tacos? You had me at the title. Like the creativeness there. I think you got something going for sure. Nice job Travis!


----------



## xray (Aug 12, 2020)

Those tacos look awesome Travis! You got me hungry for some now.

I bet that abt with the bacon and pineapple together tasted good!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 12, 2020)

Very creative Travis! Like!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 12, 2020)

Great looking tacos! And some great ingenuity.  Sure glad you didn't find a giraffe in your fridge...but bet you could've made a taco out of it too!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 12, 2020)

Necessity is the mother of invention, wonderful piece of work Travis, looks delicious, Like! RAY


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 12, 2020)

Wow Travis!! That is the personification of creativity there buddy!! That looks fantastic man. I'd inhale a half dozen of those...or at least give it my best shot    Great job sir!!

Robert


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 12, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Travis, ya killing me with those scrumptious looking tacos....
> Man do those look yummy!


 Thanks chile!


SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 458180
> 
> 
> ABT Tacos? You had me at the title. Like the creativeness there. I think you got something going for sure. Nice job Travis!


 Thanks! Im definitely going to play around with this in the future!


xray said:


> Those tacos look awesome Travis! You got me hungry for some now.
> 
> I bet that abt with the bacon and pineapple together tasted good!


xray, thank you! The pineapple was awesome with it!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 12, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Very creative Travis! Like!


 Thanks Steve!


Brokenhandle said:


> Great looking tacos! And some great ingenuity.  Sure glad you didn't find a giraffe in your fridge...but bet you could've made a taco out of it too!
> 
> Ryan


 Thanks Ryan! Well you know what they say... where there's a will there's a way! Lol!


sawhorseray said:


> Necessity is the mother of invention, wonderful piece of work Travis, looks delicious, Like! RAY


Thanks RAY!


tx smoker said:


> Wow Travis!! That is the personification of creativity there buddy!! That looks fantastic man. I'd inhale a half dozen of those...or at least give it my best shot    Great job sir!!
> 
> Robert


Thank you Robert! I ate 5 and was stuffed! Needless to say I slept really good!


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 12, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Needless to say I slept really good!



Probably right there at the table wold be my guess   

Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 12, 2020)

Dang Travis!!!!

That is one beautiful taco....I'll have 3 please.

Great drop back and punt I say.

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 12, 2020)

Thats a great idea . Those look so good . Nice work .


----------



## phatbac (Aug 12, 2020)

I love the idea, I'm going o try this!!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 12, 2020)

Very inspiring looks phenomenal man!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 12, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Dang Travis!!!!
> 
> That is one beautiful taco....I'll have 3 please.
> 
> ...


 Thanks John! It was an easy decision when i saw those ABTs in the fridge!


chopsaw said:


> Thats a great idea . Those look so good . Nice work .


 Thanks chopsaw ! They were great!


phatbac said:


> I love the idea, I'm going o try this!!
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)


 Thanks Aaron! Let us know how they come out when you try it.


smokin peachey said:


> Very inspiring looks phenomenal man!


 Thanks peachey!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 13, 2020)

Now those look fantastic!
Great idea!
Al


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 13, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Now those look fantastic!
> Great idea!
> Al


Thanks Al!


----------

